# A creature's dream



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello SM

Some might know me, others might not. 

Let me warn ya, I am not the typical furry/fluffy/puffy furbaby, so I hope my photos wont scare you......*scroll down*























I am a very harmless and peaceful creature. I do not snap, I do not bite, I do not hurt. I do, however, hide. In fact, hiding in my shell is one of my very favorite hobby when I see many people.

I am a Red-eared sliders turtle. 









I've been living with Kat & the malts for more than 3 years now. I don't interact with the malts at all. I mind my own business and the malts can't reach me since I live in my own house... turtle water tank in the living room. I keep the living room lively  You hear digging noises in the morning. When you come to me, you see me enjoying my time, digging through my house' stones! That is another hobby of mine ^_^ 
The one and only time (a second or less) Crystal was allowed to try very little, very little, to get closer to me was when she was around 6 months old in this video, but that was about it! 





Few nights ago, I had a little photo-shoot outta ma turtle house.









I decided to be outta my sell for this photo-shoot because I wanted to appear here and thank a special little lady for sharing her beautiful pictures.









Why are you wondering I decided to thank her personally? awwwh! because this pretty, from inside and out, little lady asks about me from time to time :wub: I was surprised when she, one day, asked about ME for the very first time :w00t: ... I find it so very sweet :wub:

She is way too pretty for me. 

In my eyes, she is a princess and I am just..........a turtle!

If only fairy tales can turn into reality, this is what will happen: 
one kiss from Princess Pearlan will turn me into a handsome prince :wub: that will be a dream comes true 

But since I am living the reality, I can only be Princess Pearlan's very good online-friend.

Thank you for caring about me, princess. And thank you for looking everybody 








Apologies if I looked too freaky for anyone :blush:
Bubble the turtle


ps. The living room isn't the same without our little Bubble :no2: I actually don't leave the living room without saying *good bye* to this small creature  :wub:

____________________________________________________

*Edited: Added the bellow video for anyone interested in it*



Katkoota said:


> Are they wild water turtle, Suzi? Gosh reading *huge* reminded me of the very huge tortoise (land turtle) I hand fed in Germany last July :w00t: For a reason I don't know, that tortoise left all the plants that were close to him/her and decided to come to the plant that is right next to my feet :w00t: As the huge tortoise got closer and closer, I noticed that he/she was hesitant to get even closer. Before I mentally realized it, the plant that was next to me reached his/her mouth via my arms :w00t: (I actually took the the little plant that was close to my feet and fed it) then I went to realizing: "wow! I am feeding this huge tortoise" .. oh that was incridible because it went eating without being scared! and guess what? I DID take a video of that :HistericalSmiley: Thankful that my tiny camcorder was in my pocket. I MUST share that video so that you can see it!!!
> 
> awwwh, I love your three darling fluffs and send them my kisses :wub:


If interested, take a look at what I was talking about above ^





I uploaded it few minutes ago


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bubble you are so cute :heart: I'll bet that your Mummy loves taking your picture because you stand so nicely and still for her :thumbsup: What lovely colours you are.

Loved the video too :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, I just love turtles. So cute. Especially the little ones like Bubble. I have some reptiles too. I have 9 pet snakes, but I will spair SM and won't post pics. Thanks again for sharing Bubble with us. I love that you have lots of variety of pets. You should post some of your piggy too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Bubble you are so cute :heart: I'll bet that your Mummy loves taking your picture because you stand so nicely and still for her :thumbsup: What lovely colours you are.
> 
> Loved the video too :biggrin:


awwh Maureen, it is very easy to snap his pictures. He stays still longer than the malts, that is for sure


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> Awwww, I just love turtles. So cute. Especially the little ones like Bubble. I have some reptiles too. I have 9 pet snakes, but I will spair SM and won't post pics. Thanks again for sharing Bubble with us. I love that you have lots of variety of pets. You should post some of your piggy too!


Thanks Becky ... awwh yes, I love my pets so much :wub: I sure gotta share some new pictures of the guinea pigs, Storm, Statue and Anishtina :wub: 

I read that you also have a variety of pets. you sure can share here  
I wish that I can be brave enough in front of snakes :blush:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Bubble is very cute! Reptiles are awesome. I used to always drag my family to the snake house at the zoo.

My sister got newts (a type of salamander) around 15 or so years ago. One of them is still alive and lives with my parents!








He's dark brown with pink spots on his belly.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Bubbles got a photoshoot.:aktion033: Awesome Kat. Bubbles is a cute turtle & very photogenic. Loved watching the video again. Snowy & Crystal crack me up in their search for the "stranger in the house". :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when I was a child turtles were everywhere, now it's a special treat to see them, Kat Bubbles is a beauty, gosh I love turtles:wub: thanks for bringing back wonderful memories of my youth.
Snowy and Crystals what little hams:wub: around the camera, your video made me smile at the thought of them seeing Bubbles.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bubbles is just beautiful and looks so clean and spotless. He must trust you to let you take pictures without retreating into his shell~~Is it a he or she, I can never tell. What were Snowy and Crystal doing while you were taking pictures? Did you put them into another room so he would feel stress free? LOL!!! :wub:Love your Bubbles!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love his red ears. So cute is Bubbles. Guinea pigs!!! I love them. Growing up we had one named Dumpy. I love the noises they make.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*OMG!!* *there is Bubble!!*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
Bubble, it's sooo nice to see you and i'm glad you had some time out of your little house for special photos!!:aktion033:

we just loved you when we first saw the video and are glad that you are doing well and enjoying life!! artytime:
oh my, your colors are so pretty too, it was hard to see them in the video, what a very handsome turtle you are!!:wub:

Princess Pearlan will have to post more pics if that means we get to see you more, LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

thanking your sweet Mom for such great pics!!:ThankYou:
hugs to you, your Mommy, brother and sister!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bubble, your mom took some great pictures of you! You are a very handsome turtle, not scary at all.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kat, that video is just priceless. Bubbles is quite a handsome turtle.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Now those are some awesome pictures! Bubbles is clearly a beautiful little turtle and very photogenic - love the colors! Thank you so much for sharing Kat!! I feel like I know a little more about the smallest little critter in your gang


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Kat! Thanks for sharing pics of your Bubbles.
He is very handsome! What great vibrant colours he has.
Bubbles can post as many pics as he likes! 
Maybe a pic of his house? 

My Red Eared crew were Sebastian, Reginald, Oswald, & Ferdinand.
Guess I had a knack at naming turtles! :HistericalSmiley:

And the music in your video is very funny!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he's beautiful...I never saw a turtle that pretty. :wub: Next maybe we'll see HIM driving the car like Snowy.:HistericalSmiley: I love your videos Kat. Thanks for sharing those pix.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Kat! Bubbles is beautiful :wub: How old is he? I had a few(not at the same time) red ear slider turtles when I was really young too...I was obsessed with turtles! I think they're really awkward and humorous haha..However..they all left me for reasons that I cannot figure out  So I just gave up keeping one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - thanks so much for introducing us to BUBBLE. He (is it a he?) is really beautiful. We used to have little turtles when I grew up and then I think box turtles at school. Then I think they banned them here in the US because of salmonella. Anyone else remember that? I love seeing wild turtles in the country in Vermont. There's something so regal and prehistoric about some of them. Thanks for sharing. And I just love the video of S&C on their investigative journey. Cutest detectives ever.:chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat....oh my gosh, I forgot all about Bubble until now! That video brought back lovely memories! Bubble is a great little creature. My dad has huge snapping turtles near his ponds. Cody, Mandy, and Josey don't like them. "Mommy, I wike Kat's Bubble. He's neat. He's so widdle compared to da big jigantic turtles on gwandpa's pwace. He's just our size. I wub his colowrs too."


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aaaaaaa :smpullhair:

I wrote a very long response to at least evey post...when I clicked on submit, I was logged out automatically :smpullhair: it asked me to put on my username and password, but even when i did, my submission was not complete!!!! and everything I wrote was GONE :smilie_tischkante:

I will respond later today :smpullhair:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> aaaaaaa :smpullhair:
> 
> I wrote a very long response to at least evey post...when I clicked on submit, I was logged out automatically :smpullhair: it asked me to put on my username and password, but even when i did, my submission was not complete!!!! and everything I wrote was GONE :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I will respond later today :smpullhair:



oh no!!:OMG!:

btw, when is Bubble's birthday?:Flowers 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, lets try again...prayer: that I don't get logged out automatically again after taking my time to respond - will be quick this time) 

Bubble is delighted that you guys didn't find him freaky looking :chili: 
He wanna thank you all for your sweet words about him :grouphug:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Bubble is very cute! Reptiles are awesome. I used to always drag my family to the snake house at the zoo.
> 
> My sister got newts (a type of salamander) around 15 or so years ago. One of them is still alive and lives with my parents!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the newts:w00t: wow! it is great that one is still living and is well taken care of at your parents :thumbsup:

I know that red-eared sliders can live up to 20 years *in the wild*. BUT, the ones who live under the care of human CAN live LONGER, mostly if it lives in an aquarium with filter and so on --- up to around 40-60 years (according to my learning about this breed of turtle). That said, this little one, Bubble, has the chance/possibility of meeting the next generation of our family :HistericalSmiley: .... awwwh I sure hope so :wub:

ps. I was and (I think that) I will always be a chicken when it comes to snakes....I am not kidding, but I can't control the strange feeling that I get when I see one close by - even if they were the harmless ones in the store:blink:



momtoboo said:


> Snowy & Crystal crack me up in their search for the "stranger in the house". :wub::wub:


:HistericalSmiley: what cracks me up more is that they were seariously searching for something...well, Snowy was. 

Snowy was searching for a cockroach in the first part of the video. Few weeks ago before I recorded his little search, we found a 'roach. Actually, it was Snowy who spotted the roach first. It was too late to stop him. Hard to believe but Snowy killed the roach (he bit it:blink...EEEEEWWWW and I don't even wanna remember how it felt to give him a bath and wash that face after that incident :yucky:. 
But thank God, we didn't find any more roaches for Snowy to hunt. However, anytime he hears me say: "where is the 'roach, Snowy", he goes searching the whole room for it (searching can go forever with no luck for Snowy in finding one..until I ask Snowy to stop searching  it kindda turned into a fun game that Snowy likes to play). 

Crystal was also seen a little in that first part, searching next to snowy, but believe it or not, she had no clue on what she was searching for:HistericalSmiley: She was simply doing what Snowy was doing...Gotta love this girl:wub: till this day, you find her doing things that she sees her brother does AWWWWH you don't even have to ask her or invite her; she does it without actually fully understanding what is she supposed to do. but that is just my Crystal :wub: I guess she looks up to Snowy or she doesn't like to be left out! I don't know but I enjoy observing them, especially when the two interact together.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Bubbles is just beautiful and looks so clean and spotless. He must trust you to let you take pictures without retreating into his shell~~Is it a he or she, I can never tell. What were Snowy and Crystal doing while you were taking pictures? Did you put them into another room so he would feel stress free? LOL!!! :wub:Love your Bubbles!!!!!


awwh Dianne, he sure does trust when he gets out of his shell. He is a slow creature, so it takes him at least 5 whole minutes to get out of his shell and realize that it is safe to do so:wub:

There are many ways to differentiate a male from a female red eared slider. you got the tail, the cloaca, the claws and the bottom of the shell. 
We figured that Bubble is a *he* because his bottom shell is carved a little inward (female's bottom shell is the opposite). 

The malts were waiting for me in another room :wub:
I can't trust Snowy with small creatures because he does have prey drive towards small creatures. On the other hand, Crystal is a kissing machine towards small creatures. Amazing how different these two are. But again, I fear that she might swallow Bubble with her big kisses. Plus, I did read about salmonella and turtle. Another reason why the malts have zero interaction with Bubble.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> I love the noises they make.
> xoxoxoxoox


awwh Kerry, i totally LOOOOOVE the little noises piggies make :wub: Out of my 3, Anishtina, is the loudest singer. She gets extremely excited when she sees me approach her house:wub: each noise they make, has a meaning (whether they were happy or nervous or hungry...etc) It was so interesting when I first did my reading on the noises that they make to understand them better -- so amazing! 

ps. Dumpy is a very adorable name for a piggie :wub:



mfa said:


> *OMG!!* *there is Bubble!!*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> Bubble, it's sooo nice to see you and i'm glad you had some time out of your little house for special photos!!:aktion033:
> 
> we just loved you when we first saw the video and are glad that you are doing well and enjoying life!! artytime:
> ...


YAAAY glad that you liked these ones that Bubble asked me to take to show you how he is doing now :chili:

:HistericalSmiley: @ words in bold :HistericalSmiley:
believe it or not, when I first saw that last picture post that you posted, Bubble came into my mind because you were the only first person who asked about how was he doing:w00t: awwwh :wub:then I immediately went to him and snapped these pictures, but I only got the chance to transfer the to my computer and share yesterday as it is the weekend:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> I feel like I know a little more about the smallest little critter in your gang


:wub: Bubble is sure the smallest among my gang :wub: happy that you get to learn about him a little.


Canada said:


> Hi Kat! Thanks for sharing pics of your Bubbles.
> He is very handsome! What great vibrant colours he has.
> Bubbles can post as many pics as he likes!
> Maybe a pic of his house?
> ...


 I totally LOOOOVED reading about the names that you named your turtles :wub: 

I sure would love to share some photos of Bubble in his wet/water house. He also has his very own palm tree (turtles size of course) and a bridge to allow him to chill out of the water and enjoy a little of the dry environment. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Next maybe we'll see HIM driving the car like Snowy.


:smrofl: we might wanna start with some turtle tricks first. 



yeagerbum said:


> Aww Kat! Bubbles is beautiful :wub: How old is he? I had a few(not at the same time) However..they all left me for reasons that I cannot figure out  So I just gave up keeping one.


He is almost 4 years old. I know what you mean, there were some other turtles when I was very little too, but they didn't live for so long. I really hope Bubble does :wub:



Snowbody said:


> He (is it a he?). Then I think they banned them here in the US because of salmonella. Anyone else remember that?


There are many ways to differentiate a male from a female red eared slider. you got the tail, the cloaca, the claws and the bottom of the shell. 
We figured that Bubble is a *he* because his bottom shell is carved a little inward (female's bottom shell is the opposite). 

I did read about salmonella. That is another reason I do not allow the malts to interact with him. They actually can't even reach his house. It is too high for them to reach and when I allow him out, I let the malts stay in another room  as for Bubble and human interaction, hands get washed! so far, all is good about that 



suzimalteselover said:


> Kat....oh my gosh, I forgot all about Bubble until now! That video brought back lovely memories! Bubble is a great little creature. * My dad has huge snapping turtles near his ponds.* Cody, Mandy, and Josey don't like them. "Mommy, I wike Kat's Bubble. He's neat. He's so widdle compared to da big jigantic turtles on gwandpa's pwace. He's just our size. I wub his colowrs too."


Are they wild water turtle, Suzi? Gosh reading *huge* reminded me of the very huge tortoise (land turtle) I hand fed in Germany last July :w00t: For a reason I don't know, that tortoise left all the plants that were close to him/her and decided to come to the plant that is right next to my feet :w00t: As the huge tortoise got closer and closer, I noticed that he/she was hesitant to get even closer. Before I mentally realized it, the plant that was next to me reached his/her mouth via my arms :w00t: (I actually took the the little plant that was close to my feet and fed it) then I went to realizing: "wow! I am feeding this huge tortoise" .. oh that was incridible because it went eating without being scared! and guess what? I DID take a video of that :HistericalSmiley: Thankful that my tiny camcorder was in my pocket. I MUST share that video so that you can see it!!! 

awwwh, I love your three darling fluffs and send them my kisses :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> oh no!!:OMG!:
> 
> btw, when is Bubble's birthday?:Flowers 2:


Got the response right on, Florence :chili: FINALLY!!! Just when logging in, I have to remember to tick on the "remember me" little box so that I don't face this problem again. It can be annoying when you write long responses, then all goes - just like that. 

Regarding Bubble's birthday, hmmm, good question as I don't know the exact date - all I have is an estimate to his age when he first came to live with me. I would say an estimate of the beginning of February of each year


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bubble is such a handsome turtle and i think he knows it, just look at the way he poses! I just love his red ears!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:I loved it, loved it, loved it:chili::chili: The fluffs are the cutest and the sweetest, but it was so nice of Bubbles to drop by!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
Thank you so much for sharing.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, Bubble is so cute and I love the name. Did you know that turtles are good luck?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a very cute colorful turtle. He is lucky to have two protection pups to watch out for him


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Kat, Bubbles is one beautiful turtle. I remember the video of Crystal and Snowy investigating to find out who the mysterious creature was in the living room. Such a cute and entertaining video! I remember thinking ... "Is that a real turtle Snowy and Crystal found?!" LOL And, then I realized that, indeed, it was!

I'm assuming that Bubbles is a male ... since there was mention that if dreams could come true ... Princess Pearlan could turn him into a prince. :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Got the response right on, Florence :chili: FINALLY!!! Just when logging in, I have to remember to tick on the "remember me" little box so that I don't face this problem again. It can be annoying when you write long responses, then all goes - just like that.
> 
> Regarding Bubble's birthday, hmmm, good question as I don't know the exact date - all I have is an estimate to his age when he first came to live with me. I would say an estimate of the beginning of *February* of each year



February??!!:w00t: :chili: my birthday is Feb 17 so Bubble and i share a birthday month!! how cool is that!! LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:artytime:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> i think he knows it,


I think so too :wub: I think that it clearly shows in picture #4 :thumbsup:



aprilb said:


> but it was so nice of Bubbles to drop by!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


it took the malts by surprise :HistericalSmiley:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Did you know that turtles are good luck?


awwh sweet Linda, I know that some people believe that turtles are good luck. Others believe that crows are bad luck. Some other people also believe that horses are good luck. 
As far as I believe and know: these are all God's beautiful creatures :wub: 

I think that our maltese pups ARE good luck - or in other words to better describe what I really mean, we are just lucky to have these little ones in our lives :wub: 

I also see myself lucky/happy to have a sweet online friend like you :smootch:




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I remember thinking ... "Is that a real turtle Snowy and Crystal found?!" And, then I realized that, indeed, it was!


:smrofl:

Marie, this reminded me of the other video that I uploaded of Snowy pulling a *toy* turtle out of the pool. I think that the viewers who watched this video (of the real turtle) got confused when they watched the other video (of the toy turtle) and got very angry when they saw Snowy pulling the toy out, thinking that it is Bubble LOOOOOL and I see that you thought the opposite (thinking Bubble was a toy), but way to go for figuring it out afterwards :thumbsup: 




mfa said:


> February??!!:w00t: :chili: my birthday is Feb 17 so Bubble and i share a birthday month!! how cool is that!! LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:artytime:


Oh my :w00t: 

that is cool......I say a double birthday celebration is needed for next Feb :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Are they wild water turtle, Suzi? Gosh reading *huge* reminded me of the very huge tortoise (land turtle) I hand fed in Germany last July :w00t: For a reason I don't know, that tortoise left all the plants that were close to him/her and decided to come to the plant that is right next to my feet :w00t: As the huge tortoise got closer and closer, I noticed that he/she was hesitant to get even closer. Before I mentally realized it, the plant that was next to me reached his/her mouth via my arms :w00t: (I actually took the the little plant that was close to my feet and fed it) then I went to realizing: "wow! I am feeding this huge tortoise" .. oh that was incridible because it went eating without being scared! and guess what? I DID take a video of that :HistericalSmiley: Thankful that my tiny camcorder was in my pocket. I MUST share that video so that you can see it!!!
> 
> awwwh, I love your three darling fluffs and send them my kisses :wub:


If interested, take a look at what I was talking about above ^





I uploaded it few minutes ago


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just love Bubbles. So darn cute Kat!!! What great photos you were able to caputure!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> If interested, take a look at what I was talking about above ^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVdnZGII7sE
> 
> I uploaded it few minutes ago


 
Wow, what a huge turtle! :w00t: Thanks for sharing, Kat. Yes, the turtles at my dad's place are wild. I'm a chicken and have never tried to feed them. You are much braver than me. :blush:


----------

